# My Sweater is DONE!!!!



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I finished my sweater today. It has lots of mistakes, but hopefully I learned from them. I am looking forward to starting another one soon.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I can't see any mistakes; you did a great job!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great to me. We are our own worst critic. We point out everything that could possibly be wrong. I do not make mistakes, I make new design elements in an existing pattern.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wahoo!!! you did it! Beautiful work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's a beautiful sweater. I don't see any 'mistakes'.

Angie


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I finished my sweater today. It has lots of mistakes, but hopefully I learned from them. I am looking forward to starting another one soon.


That is wonderful! I admire your patience, now that I'm beginning to understand about changing colors, and casting on and off and all that "stuff"! 

Is it for you or a family member?

stef

p.s. mistakes?...what mistakes?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Actually, I am not sure who I am going to give it to. My only child is a son who is 25.  He and his wife have not had any children yet.  I am sure the right person will come to me. 

The mistakes are there, but not so blaring that it looks bad. One of the mistakes is that since I started this last winter and had started the first sleeve then, I did not use the right size of needle to do the ribbing on the second sleeve and they don't match. Not really noticeable unless they are side by side. There are a couple of tiny holes that I must have missed a stitch or something. 

I just pulled out 2 balls of merino wool I had and the moths have been in them.  I am seeing what is salvageable.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

dragonchick said:


> Looks great to me. We are our own worst critic. We point out everything that could possibly be wrong. I do not make mistakes, I make new design elements in an existing pattern.


Now this is one phrase I could live by. Hehehehe! Can I use this in my signature line?

The sweater is just darling. I didn't see any flaws either.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

That is so pretty! I think it looks great! Hurrah for you!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

dragonchick said:


> Looks great to me. We are our own worst critic. We point out everything that could possibly be wrong. I do not make mistakes, I make new design elements in an existing pattern.





ejagno said:


> Now this is one phrase I could live by. Hehehehe! Can I use this in my signature line?
> 
> The sweater is just darling. I didn't see any flaws either.


Sure you can use it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Great job! I like the little flowers on it.
Someday I will do something like that!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Looks great. And a first sweater, super duper work! smile


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Gorgeous, I think you did a fine job


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful, congrats great job


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You did a beautiful job. Congratulations! Sweaters aren't difficult are they.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Sweaters aren't difficult are they.


Not if I made one.  That Sweater Workshop book gave me the confidence to try.  Plus, Ginny is here in real life to help when I need it.


----------

